# Here we go again...



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hopefully she didn't learn her ways from Muffin! Someone has been very hormonal lately and today decided that my crochet work would make a good place for a nest  let the prolonged dark hours begin...





*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I love your Chewy, I spent ages yesterday viewing your videos on youtube, but Chewy is still my favourite, thanks for sharing with us 
Pete


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Jill. I will keep my finger's crossed that she doesn't start laying. At least for her sake and your's, you have some experience with this...:hug:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

She's super cute and seems very determined to make a nest from your crocheting.

I hope it all works out for you and her. She's a beautiful looking bird.


----------

